# Giant Crystals from our friends across the border... and 1000ft underground



## bwester (Mar 23, 2007)

I love this site, here was yesterdays pic...

http://www.cellar.org/iotd.php?threadid=13631


----------



## Marco (Mar 23, 2007)

thats pretty cool.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 24, 2007)

Interesting


----------



## gore42 (Mar 24, 2007)

Thats awesome! Sounds like it would be warm in there, but looks like it would be well worth it.

- Matt


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 24, 2007)

OMG! whoa I haven't seen any crystals that big! Almost imaginary!


----------



## Heather (Mar 24, 2007)

Very surreal.


----------



## Rick (Mar 24, 2007)

Those are incredible crystals.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2007)

Adding that to my places to visit list.


----------

